
Show HN: Replacement for CoinMarketCap JSON API: now with fiat pairs - 1996
http://cryptomarketplot.com/api.json.gz
======
1996
I linked the gz version (6.5k) but there is also the plain JSON (39k), and the
brotli version (4.8k) on
[http://cryptomarketplot.com/api.json.br](http://cryptomarketplot.com/api.json.br)
\- recommended if you want to follow the updates every minute.

The API now features fiat pairs so you can do conversion. Currently supported,
sorted by reported volume on the last 24h:

\- BTC/USD (US Dollar)

\- BTC/CNY (Chinese Yuan)

\- BTC/JPY (Japanese Yen)

\- BTC/EUR (Euro)

\- BTC/GBP (Pound Sterling)

\- BTC/RUB (Russian Ruble)

\- BTC/KRW (South Korean Won)

\- BTC/ZAR (South African Rand)

\- BTC/AUD (Australian Dollar)

\- BTC/TRY (Turkish Lira)

\- BTC/SGD (Singapore Dollar)

\- BTC/BRL (Brazilian Real)

\- BTC/HKD (Hong Kong Dollar)

\- BTC/NZD (New Zealand Dollar)

If you like the plots, you can now hotlink them:
cryptomarketplot.com/120-days/bitcoin.svg is about 3k.

The plots are still inlined in the homepage to keep it fast. It is still below
100k compressed, so that seems acceptable.

Please tell me if you have latency issues or if any part of the browsing
experience feels slow.

